# Tank Layout & Rock Stacking Input



## cuznstephen90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum and I'm looking for some input/ideas for my 50gal Mbuna tank. I have 3 Demasoni and 3 Yellow Labs. Any ideas on my tank layout or input on what I could do to make it different? I hear Mbunas like a lot rocks but I'm not sure of that would be more so if I had more Mbuna or not. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## withomps44 (Jan 11, 2019)

I think you are on the right track. Aquascapers will advise that you divide the tank into thirds when doing your scape so that the eye is drawn to the entire tank rather than the middle but sometimes space doesn't dictate that. The fun thing I have found.. if I don't love the scape I can re-arrange it the next time I do a water vac and change.

I would probably add maybe 5 more Demasoni and a couple more labs to help with aggression. Would it be possible to upgrade to a 75 in a year or so?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

What are the dimensions of the 50G?


----------



## cuznstephen90 (Apr 7, 2019)

The current tank is a 50 gallon but I also have an empty tank with dimensions of 48x13x21 so I believe its actually a 55 gallon, correct me if I'm wrong. Its also much longer so I assume thats better anyways. I'm looking to upgrade to a 75 gallon sometime soon so yes that is an option. Is the current rock set up good enough or should I do more? Also, is it a good idea to keep the two Demasoni and Lab types or get some different ones to mix it up?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I still don't know the dimensions of the 50G. But if you put the fish in the 48x13 tank that would be a good fit. I would do 12 demasoni after removing extra males (so more initially) and 1m:4f yellow labs. These fish do better in larger groups...especially the demasoni which are a more challenging fish to keep.

No need for a 75G if you stick to those 2 species.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

cuznstephen90 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I'm looking for some input/ideas for my 50gal Mbuna tank. I have 3 Demasoni and 3 Yellow Labs. Any ideas on my tank layout or input on what I could do to make it different? I hear Mbunas like a lot rocks but I'm not sure of that would be more so if I had more Mbuna or not. Any help is appreciated!


Looks great to me.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Your layout is pretty. :thumb:


----------



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

cuznstephen90 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I'm looking for some input/ideas for my 50gal Mbuna tank. I have 3 Demasoni and 3 Yellow Labs. Any ideas on my tank layout or input on what I could do to make it different? I hear Mbunas like a lot rocks but I'm not sure of that would be more so if I had more Mbuna or not. Any help is appreciated!


Scaping is a balancing act between the fish needs and your eye.
I think you have your fish's needs covered with this scape and if it is something you enjoy looking at than you did a great job

Alot of fish (mbuna included) love rock but not because it rock. Its because it gives them place to hide or take refuge, it seems to allow them comfort to able to "lounge" by a rock or ornament like plants etc.
It also creates territory and the need to defend it.

I have had mbuna tanks with pvc fittings and bare bottom that seems to thrive and I dont think they cared what it looked like.

If this were my tank, depending on your filtration I would add at least 4 or 5 more demasoni. They seem to get on each other's nerves by mere sight and a very aggressive towards each other.
3 demasoni can quickly turn into 1. Plus the look and interact better with larger numbers. The tank will come alive with activity.

Remember these fish are the best at taking "your" scape and turning into their's. The love to dig and can dislodge plants (real or artificial) and you will find yourself constantly having to replant/anchor them.

Most important thing to remember is enjoy your fish and your tank.

EDIT
Just read what Ransome said, Yes exactly what he said.



DJRansome said:


> I still don't know the dimensions of the 50G. But if you put the fish in the 48x13 tank that would be a good fit. I would do 12 demasoni after removing extra males (so more initially) and 1m:4f yellow labs. These fish do better in larger groups...especially the demasoni which are a more challenging fish to keep.
> 
> No need for a 75G if you stick to those 2 species.


----------

